# Même pas mal !



## LaCiguapaRebelde

Hola a tod@s. Es mi primer posting (anuncio). Gracias de antemano. Estoy empezando a aprender frances (perdonen no puedo colocar los acentos con mi teclado) y no logro entender cual es el significado de la frase:
Même pas mal.
Saludos!


----------



## Gévy

Hola LaCiguapaRebelde,

Si nos puedes ofrecer el contexto, o la frase entera en la que viene la expresión, podríamos ayudarte.

Porque se puede interpretar de varias formas. 

Bisous,

Gévy

¡Se me olvidaba darte la bienvenida entre nosotros!


----------



## LaCiguapaRebelde

Gracias mil por la bienvenida Gévy. En realidad vi esta frase impresa en una camiseta. Se que même, significa mismo, pero no logro entender que significa como frase con las otras dos palabras.
Gracias por tu ayuda,


Merci pour votre aide! (Espero haberlo escrito correctamente)

Bisous,

La Ciguapa


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

A confirmar.
Lo primero que se me ocurre es que se trata de una frase hecha que suelen pronunciar los niños cuando se caen y se levantan en seguida diciendo en tono de "chulería": ni siquiera me he hecho daño.
También cuando reciben algún castigo físico. En este caso sería: no he sentido nada, no me has hecho daño. 

Creo recordar que hace unos años  una campaña publicitario recogió esta frase (pero sería incapaz de decir qué vendían).

Espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## josepbadalona

Estoy de acuero con Cintia, pero en vez de "cuando se caen" diría que "cuando los pegan" ; lo dicen en tono de desafío (por lo menos así lo decían mis hijos...) para no parecer inferiores a su atacante


----------



## Da An

Sí, es una forma de desafío infantil que, incluso con lágrimas en los ojos por el dolor debido a un golpe, hará decir al niño, en tono orgulloso o irónico : " Même pas mal !"

Saludos


----------



## LaCiguapaRebelde

Hola,

Gracias por todas sus respuestas. Ya lo tengo mas claro.

Sera hasta la proxima.

LaCiguapa


----------



## gramatica

Salut,

Es como "Estoy bien?"/No hay problema?

Gracias


----------



## LaCiguapaRebelde

Merci, gracias, maintenant je comprend mieux.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



gramatica said:


> Salut,
> 
> Es como "Estoy bien?"/No hay problema?
> 
> Gracias



No, en la frase "_même pas mal_" está la idea de desafío completamente ausente de la interpretación que propones.
El _même pas_ es muy importante y habría que traducir por:
- ni siquiera

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## LaCiguapaRebelde

merci beaucoup pour tout le monde.


----------



## gramatica

Muchas gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Me pregunto si
- ¡Ni me ha dolido!
podría cuadrar. ¿Qué opináis?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

NUEVA PREGUNTA​


Cintia&Martine said:


> Creo recordar que hace unos años una campaña publicitario recogió esta frase (pero sería incapaz de decir qué vendían).


Ah, si pudieras recordarlo, Martine…

Evidentemente, mi frase* debe remitir a esa publicidad:

_ « Même pas mal », clame l’affiche placardée sur les murs. Elle reproduit le célèbre « Baiser de l’Hôtel de Ville », photographié par Robert Doisneau dans les années 1950. Sauf que deux taches rouge sang poissent désormais l’image iconique de cette jeunesse insouciante et heureuse._

Porque a continuación sigue:

_Depuis les attentats du 13 novembre 2015, graffitis, pochoirs, collages, céramiques, photographies ont envahi les alentours du Bataclan, dans le onzième arrondissement de Paris._

* Un artículo de Le Monde Diplomatique: Subversion ou ostentation ? Quand l’art fait le mur, Philippe Pataud Célérier


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Evidentemente, mi frase* debe remitir a esa publicidad:


Evidentemente, no. 


> En 1950 el fotógrafo Robert Doisneau tomó frente al _Hotel de Ville_ de París una fotografía que le haría ser reconocido en el mundo entero: la de dos jóvenes besándose entre la multitud. Más de seis décadas después la imagen de la pareja ha vuelto a la capital francesa como símbolo de resistencia frente al terrorismo. 'Même Pas Mal' (_Ni siquiera daña)_ puede leerse, en letras rojas, en los carteles anónimos que han empapelado las calles tras los atentados del 13 de noviembre. Una aproximación a Doisneau a través del _streetart_ que muestra a la pareja protagonista alcanzada por las balas, pero en pie.
> 
> El primero en ver la asociación fue el dibujante Patrick Chappatte que la utilizó para una de las viñetas que realizó tras los ataques de los yihadistas y que título 'Después de Doisneau'. Publicada en el New York Times, la ilustración retrata a los dos enamorados besándose y ajenos a los terroristas que los tienen ya en el punto de mira.
> 
> La imagen del beso de Doisneau vuelve a las calles de París tras los atentados


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Evidentemente, no.


Bueno, tanto como eso creo que no, mi querido José.

La frase, evidentemente, es muy conocida por los franceses, ya sea porque está


LaCiguapaRebelde said:


> impresa en una camiseta


o porque la


Cintia&Martine said:


> suelen pronunciar los niños cuando se caen y se levantan en seguida diciendo en tono de "chulería": ni siquiera me he hecho daño


o, finalmente, porque


Cintia&Martine said:


> una campaña publicitaria recogió esta frase


Sea como fuere, como no es una frase que se use demasiado por nuestros barrios, que yo sepa, en cualquiera de sus formas (aunque sí me suena haber dicho algo parecido cuando era chico), voy a tener que poner una nota aclaratoria, y para eso necesito algunas referencias seguras, ¿te das cuenta?

(Iba a poner justamente en mi primer post que ese artículo se refiere precisamente al _streetart_, y finalmente se me pasó).


----------



## swift

No veo la relevancia de mencionar una campaña publicitaria de la que no tenemos ninguna referencia salvo un recuerdo borroso (es decir: ninguna referencia segura).  El texto que citaste se refiere a acontecimientos recientes y al cartel que aparece en el artículo de El País al que remití.  Lo de que se usa con tono desafiante para decir que algo no dolió aunque así lo parezca sí podría ser pertinente, en cambio.


----------



## jprr

Queridos amigos:
Estoy de acuerdo con José... lo único relevante es el sentido de esa frase* en el contexto*.

La frase (por cierto muy conocida y que fue parte del refranero infantil antes de ser compartida por todos) se usa efectivamente con tono desafiante / ironico, dirigiendose a quién te hizo una zancadilla, te pego un puñetazo o quiso joderte la vida... para señalarle en claro:"¿vés? la cagaste, ni lo sentí".
En el contexto toma fuerza, más aun escrita con sangre sobre un símbolo de la alegría de vivir propia de los años 50 (poco después de la [otra?/verdadera?] guerra) que además remite al amor,  a la sexualidad, y un modo de vivir que odian los terroristas que cometieron esos atentados...


----------



## totor

Sí, está muy claro lo que dicen, José y JP.

El problema es que


jprr said:


> La frase (por cierto muy conocida y que fue parte del refranero infantil antes de ser compartida por todos)


por estos lares no es tan conocida.

Pongamos que yo traduzca "No me dolió" (o cualquiera de sus variantes).

No estoy nada seguro de que esa frase remita a la gente


jprr said:


> a quién te hizo una zancadilla, te pego un puñetazo o quiso joderte la vida... para señalarle en claro:"¿vés? la cagaste, ni lo sentí".


Tal vez ustedes piensen que sí.

Yo no lo tengo tan claro… pero tal vez me equivoque.


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> Tal vez ustedes piensen que sí.


No, por nada, pero pensaba que encontrar algo equivalente era tu misión que ya aceptaste 
Y no tengo la menor idea de si es una traducción o una re-creación...


----------



## totor

Precisamente de eso se trata, JP.

Yo soy traductor (no re-creador), y mi obligación como tal es


jprr said:


> encontrar algo equivalente


y por eso, si no puedo encontrarlo, debo explicarlo en nota, para que se entienda  .

Sea como fuere, por ahora vamos a ponerlo así:

“No me dolió”, exclama el afiche pegado a las paredes, que reproduce el famoso “Beso del Hôtel de Ville” fotografiado por Robert Doisneau en los años cincuenta. Salvo que dos manchas rojo sangre salpican ahora la imagen icónica de esa juventud despreocupada y feliz.

(Tal vez quede muy claro y, como de costumbre, yo esté dando vueltas y vueltas al divino botón).


----------



## swift

«“¡Ni lo sentimos!”, […] desafiante el {afiche/cartel} […]»


----------



## totor

Me gusta más 'no me dolió', José.

'No sentir' tiene como un dejo de indiferencia.

Pero el 'desafiante' sí, y lo voy a agregar  .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> “No me dolió”, exclama el afiche pegado a las paredes,



Hola, *totor*:

Como ya se ha dicho, la frase *même pas mal* es, en boca de ese niño herido en su amor propio, un desafío con el que, impotente, intenta robarle al agresor parte del placer que probablemente este resintió al ejecutar su acción.  

Por lo tanto, tu '*no me dolió*' traduce perfectamente ese estado de ánimo. No obstante, yo preferiría decir '*ni me dolió*' que, a la sazón, merma aún más ese placer y, además, parece más desafiante.


----------



## totor

Tienes toda la razón, Víctor  .


----------



## swift

totor said:


> 'No sentir' tiene como un dejo de indiferencia.





totor said:


> Sauf que deux taches rouge sang poissent désormais l’image iconique de cette jeunesse insouciante et heureuse.


----------



## totor

Las dos manchas rojas justamente refuerzan esa idea, José, de que


Da An said:


> incluso con lágrimas en los ojos por el dolor debido a un golpe, hará decir al niño, en tono orgulloso o irónico : " Même pas mal !"


Ninguna indiferencia.


----------



## swift

Perdón. Pensé que estábamos traduciendo un artículo de noviembre de 2015 que hace alusión a las manifestaciones artísticas callejeras tras los ataques terroristas en Francia y, en particular, de la reapropiación de una fotografía en la que aparecen dos personas adultas besándose.


----------



## totor

Y no le han mentido…


----------



## swift

Entonces creo que vos y yo tenemos un concepto distinto de indiferencia. Yo me refería al componente pragmático-discursivo, que a efectos de tu consulta es el que me pareció más pertinente desde un punto de vista lingüístico: si no se puede echar mano de una equivalencia perfectamente simétrica e intercambiable, se puede tratar de reproducir *el tono*.


----------



## totor

Muy cierto, José, pero estamos entrando en un terreno muy subjetivo acerca de lo que debe ser el tono y cómo está mejor logrado, lo cual, por cierto, no es tema de este hilo  .


----------



## swift

totor said:


> pero estamos entrando en un terreno muy subjetivo acerca de lo que debe ser el tono y cómo está mejor logrado


A lo mejor me perdí de algo pero no encuentro exactamente dónde dije que solo cabía una forma de resolver la traducción.   Lo que he procurado subrayar es que existe un acto de habla detrás de la expresión de marras, que es la de fingir indiferencia, hacer como si no doliera cuando en realidad sí duele. Hay una intención de retar, de desafiar, que es lo que —a final de cuentas— se podría buscar reproducir en la traducción.

Me daría curiosidad leer _Le monde diplomatique_ en castellano (porque existe) para averiguar si ese artículo en particular fue traducido y, de ser ese el caso, cómo se resolvió la traducción. Me parece interesante el ejercicio porque pone de relieve la labor informativa frente al saber enciclopédico del lector.


totor said:


> o cual, por cierto, no es tema de este hilo.


Bueno, eso es mucho decir, creo yo. A lo sumo, podríamos suponer que ese no es el tema central de _tu consulta_. Pero como estos hilos quedan preservados para la posteridad, podemos suponer que en algún momento habrá alguien a quien le interesarán estas disquisiciones.


----------



## totor

El artículo lo podrás leer en mi traducción en esa misma revista, José.


----------



## swift

Ya lo sé.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> El artículo lo podrás leer en mi traducción en esa misma revista, José.


----------



## swift

Pour le petit complément d’enquête :


> *même pas mal / même pas peur*, loc. phrast., loc. interj. Par ellipse de « je n’ai même pas eu mal/peur ». Pour affirmer, parfois en niant l’évidence, que l’on sort sans dommages d’une situation difficile. De la langue des enfants. _Même pas mal et autres paris stupides_ est le titre d’un ouvrage de P. Delepierre (2001) ; _Dodgeball – Même pas mal ! _est le titre d’un film américain (_Dodgeball – A True Underdog Story_) réalisé par R. Marshall Thurber (2004).
> 
> [...]
> 
> 4. C’était de la soupe [...], super lourde sur les skis, très pénible pour tourner. D’autant que mes skis sont fartés pour la poudreuse. Donc je n’avançais pas du tout... [...] Tombé une fois, même pas mal... ( « Peut-être même que je le pense », 17 mars 2004, <www.romain.info/>)
> 
> [...]
> 
> Bernet, Charles & Rézeau, Pierre. _On va le dire comme ça. Dictionnaire des expressions quotidiennes._ Paris : Balland, 2008.


Y bueno... sobra decir que en francés es una expresión harto manida en la prensa.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> en francés es una expresión harto manida en la prensa


Ése era en principio mi problema, José, que acá no es tan manida y me pareció necesario explicarla.

Pero igual se entiende bien  .


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Una forma que usamos en España para mostrar a la vez que no importa en un tono desafiante, es añadir al final de la oración: "¿Y qué? ; o al principio de la frase ¿Y qué si...?

Solo que tendremos que admitir que duele, no como en francés. Pero me parece que pese a esta diferencia, se aproxima bastante.

- Duele, ¿y qué?
-¿Y qué si duele?

¿Podría valer? ¿Qué os parece? 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¡Hola, Gévy!

Me parece que si la cuestión es no darles el gusto, mejor 'no me dolió' que 'me dolió, ¿y qué?'.


----------

